# Taetzchens Teich



## Taetzchen (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Foris,


nachdem mein Freund und ich das vergangene lange Wochenende zum Fertigstellen unserer kleinen Wasserlandschaft ausgiebig genutzt haben, möchte ich mich hier nun vorstellen - natürlich nicht ohne Euch unseren Teich zu präsentieren!

Zuerst ein paar Daten zu meiner Person: ich bin 25 Jahre alt, habe gerade meine Examensarbeit hinter mich gebracht, bin also noch Studentin, und wohne im mittelhessischen Wetzlar. 
Von einem Teich im Garten habe ich schon immer geträumt, doch meine Eltern hatten immer Bedenken dahingehend, dass Wasser im Garten zuviel Arbeit machen würde und es zudem eine Stechmückenplage begünstigen könnte. Im vergangenen Jahr nutzten meine Eltern dann die Gelegenheit, ein leerstehendes altes Haus nebenan zu kaufen, das ich später übernehmen werde - zur Zeit lebt darin mein Freund in einer WG. Während wir uns mit der Umgestaltung "meines" Hauses noch gedulden müssen, sind wir im Garten ständig am Wurschteln. So kamen wir dann auf den Trichter mit dem Teich 

_"Ich wollte meiner Mutter ein Portemonnaie basteln, doch dann schnitt ich daneben und es wurde ein Sofa."_

Dieses Sprüchlein gibt ein wenig die Entstehungsgeschichte unseres Teiches wieder: anfangs war es bloß ein verwaister Speiskübel, in den mein Freund ein paar eigens aus dem Bach ausgebuddelte Pflanzen setzte und schließlich Wasser füllte. Er sollte im Wesentlichen als Vogeltränke dienen.
Dieser Bottich stand gerade einen Tag und zog uns - obwohl er echt lächerlich klein war - total an, dauernd saßen wir an dieser Pfütze und glotzten hinein (es gab ja sogar etwas zu sehen, mit den Pflanzen ist auch ein __ Blutegel zu uns gezogen).
Also dachten wir, muss etwas Größeres her, etwas, das auch plätschert. Wir kauften ein paar weitere Speiskübel und wollten unser Gefälle im Garten nutzen, um daraus eine Art Bachlauf zu bauen. Allerdings hätte ein rein aus diesen Kübeln bestehender Bachlauf den Nachteil der steilen Außenwände - das wäre für manche Tiere ein unüberwindbares Hindernis geworden. Es musste also noch eine Flachwasserzone aus Teichfolie drumherum, wodurch unser "Bachlauf" immer mehr in die Breite ging und zunehmend eine richtige Wasserlandschaft entstand. Die fünf Speiskübel, die eigentlich wie eine Perlenkette hintereinander eingegraben werden sollten, wurden so gruppiert, dass zuerst ein einzelner als Auffangbecken für unseren Mini-Wasserfall dient, dann drei Stück zusammen einen etwas größeren Teich bilden und schließlich in dem letzten ein kleines Wasserspiel "hupft". Durch diese drei Wasserzonen war es möglich, ohne größeren Aufwand eine Wasserlandschaft in dieses Gefälle zu bekommen - wir mussten weder großartig in den Hang "hineinbauen" noch den Teich an der Vorderseite "hochbocken".

Dem Teichbau ging bei uns also - obwohl das ja eigentlich oftmals als das A und O bezeichnet wird - keine wirkliche Planungsphase voraus. Wir nahmen den Spaten und legten los. Die Aktion dauerte etwa eine Woche. Ich denke aber, das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.

Bei den verwendeten Steinen handelt es sich übrigens ausschließlich um Fundstücke, die wir im Wald und auf dem Feld gesammelt haben. 

Außer dem Blutegel gibt es inzwischen übrigens [DLMURL="http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj83/Taetzchen/Teich/KL1100139.jpg"]weitere Teichbewohner[/DLMURL]. Eine Freundin hat massenhaft __ Molche in ihrem Teich und hat für uns welche eingefangen. Zwei männliche und ein weiblicher Molch erkunden nun das mittlere Teichbecken. Außerdem haben wir ein paar __ Wasserläufer  
Fische möchte ich keine haben, die holt hier sowieso immer der __ Reiher.

So, jetzt habe ich genug gequatscht, ist ziemlich lang geworden. Ich hoffe, mein Teich gefällt Euch!

- defekter Link entfernt - 
- defekter Link entfernt -
- defekter Link entfernt -

Katharina


----------



## Doris (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina,

erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Hübsch ist er geworden, euer Teich. 
Ich denke spätestens im nächsten Jahr wird sich wohl noch der eine oder andere Frosch bei euch ansiedeln.
Ich wünsche euch weiterhin viel Spaß mit eurer Wasserlandschaft und ihr könnt stolz drauf sein. Nach nur einer Woche Bauzeit ....  !!!


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina!

:Willkommen2 bei uns. Hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig!

Sieht ja sehr interessant aus, Deine Teichlandschaft. Bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt, wenn es etwas mehr eingewachsen ist.

Apropos Bilder - guckst Du mal *hier* - das ist im Fall der Fälle einfacher.

Sehr empfehlenswert ist auch unser *Basiswissen*, viele Fragen erledigen sich dann schon von ganz allein.

Also - viel Spaß bei und mit uns - und nicht vergessen, weiter zu berichten!


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Servus Katharina

Herzlich Willkommen  

Wunderschön  

Gefällt mir  

und bin schon auf weitere Fotos gespannt.

Was habt Ihr denn für Pflanzen vom Bach eingesetzt  

Fotos können zur Bestimmung sehr viel helfen


----------



## Taetzchen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Ihr drei,

vielen Dank für Eure netten Beiträge!



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke spätestens im nächsten Jahr wird sich wohl noch der eine oder andere Frosch bei euch ansiedeln.


Über Froschbesuch würde ich mich freuen. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass auch die Nachbarschaft besonders glücklich darüber sein wird.



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht ja sehr interessant aus, Deine Teichlandschaft. Bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt, wenn es etwas mehr eingewachsen ist.


Darauf bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Hoffentlich werden sie alle schön 



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Bilder - guckst Du mal *hier* - das ist im Fall der Fälle einfacher.


Ja, das habe ich auch zuerst versucht, allerdings kam dann die Meldung, dass meine Bilder zu groß sind. Hatte keine Lust, sie so winzig klein zu machen, dann sieht man ja gar nicht mehr so richtig, was darauf abgebildet ist.



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt Ihr denn für Pflanzen vom Bach eingesetzt  Fotos können zur Bestimmung sehr viel helfen


Also, das eine ist so eine Sumpfschwertlilie, beim anderen weiß ich es nicht genau... werde gerade mal ein Foto machen und es gleich posten 

Katharina

Edit: - defekter Link entfernt - gibt's das Foto der Pflanze, es handelt sich um das krautige verblühte Ding zwischen __ Schwertlilie und __ Kalmus. Hoffentlich stellt sich nicht heraus, dass ich da ein ganz fürchterliches Unkraut eingegraben habe... naja, mein Freund ist Schuld ;-)


----------



## Doris (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina

Wenn ich mir die Pflanze so anschaue, würde ich auf __ Brunnenkresse tippen

Wir haben diese Pflanze auch bei uns im Teich. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/26280&d=1211613892


----------



## Taetzchen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Pflanze so anschaue, würde ich auf __ Brunnenkresse tippen



Danke für Deinen Beitrag!

Auf Brunnenkresse wäre ich gar nicht gekommen. Habe zwar ebenfalls Brunnenkresse in meinen Teich gesetzt, allerdings blüht sie noch nicht. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal auf so 'nem Blättchen herumknabbern und mit meiner Brunnenkresse vergleichen.

Katharina


----------



## Taetzchen (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke spätestens im nächsten Jahr wird sich wohl noch der eine oder andere Frosch bei euch ansiedeln.



Eben gerade haben wir den ersten Frosch an unserem Teich gesichtet!  So ein ziemlich kleiner brauner war es, keine dicke Kröte *gg*
Bekommen unsere vielen Mini-__ Libellen nun Gesellschaft! 

Gruß von
Katharina,
die trotzdem ein wenig traurig ist, weil sie ihre __ Molche nun seit zwei Tagen nicht mehr gesehen hat :-(


----------



## Frank (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina,

schön, das sich schon der erste Frosch bei euch eingefunden hat ...

Aber ich denke eher, das er für die "Minilibellen" eine "Gefahrenquelle" ist.


----------



## Taetzchen (11. Mai 2009)

*Taetzchens Teich - es geht weiter!*

Hallo liebe Foris,


nach einigen äußerst Teich-intensiven Wochen, in denen ich mir in diesem schönen Forum eine Menge Anregungen geholt habe, möchte ich Euch nun nicht vorenthalten, was sich inzwischen an unserem Teich ergeben hat. Doch zunächst die Vorgeschichte:

Wie eingangs des Threads zu lesen ist, bestand die ursprüngliche Teichkonstruktion aus Mörtelkübeln, an denen wir Teichfolie festgeklebt hatten. 



 

 



Dies hielt auch alles wunderbar dicht und bereitete uns viel Freude, bis der strenge Frost vergangenen Januar besagte Verklebungen beschädigte. Zwar versuchten wir dieses Frühjahr, die undichten Stellen aufzuspüren und zu reparieren, doch es verschwand nach Wiederauffüllen der Teichzone immer wieder Wasser. So beschlossen wir, unsere Studenten-Budget-Konstruktion des Vorjahres gegen eine weniger anfällige Variante auszutauschen und in diesem Zuge auch die Teichfläche auszudehnen. Es sollte mal wieder gar keine spektakuläre Geschichte werden; bis zum 30. Geburtstag meines Freundes an Himmelfahrt wollten wir fertig sein, weswegen wir beherzt zum Spaten griffen und loslegten. 

Nach nun dreieinhalb Wochen sieht es danach aus, dass zur Geburtstagsfeier auch der neue Teich eingeweiht werden kann, weshalb ich mir nun endlich einmal die Zeit nehme, um Euch Foris unser Projekt vorzustellen.

Als weiteres wesentliches Ziel neben dem Erstellen einer unempfindlicheren Teichkonstruktion ist das konsequente Vergrößern von Pflanzbereichen zu nennen. Mit dem Bau des alten Teiches entdeckten wir Vielfalt und Schönheit der Wasserpflanzenwelt und versuchten möglichst viel davon in unsere kleine Wasserlandschaft einzubringen - doch setzte das Platzangebot klare Grenzen. Auch verfügten wir über keinen Bereich, in dem die schönen Pflanzen der Kategorie "feuchte Wiese" gedeihen konnten. 
Dies sollte nun anders werden - die Teichfläche sollte unter Beibehaltung der bisherigen drei Teichzonen bis zur Grundstücksgrenze erweitert werden. 



 

Während der groben Bauarbeiten hatte ich aufs Fotografieren so gar keine Lust - ich war dauernd nur am Schnaufen und Schwitzen. Wir hoben etwa fünf bis sechs Kubikmeter Erde von Hand aus und transportierten den Aushub in Eimern auf den angrenzenden Balkon, um ihn von dort übers Geländer auf den im Hof abgestellten LKW zu kippen. Nachdem das Teichprofil fertig war, mauerten wir die Grenzen zwischen den Teichzonen mit Isobims-Steinen ab und planten den Steg, den es erfordert, um trockenen Fußes den Teich zu überqueren. Die Bereiche, auf denen Stegfundamente platziert werden sollten, wurden mit Gehwegplatten befestigt, ebenso wie einige Bereiche im Teich selbst, die später als Trittzonen für Wartungszwecke benutzbar sein sollen.
Nach Erreichen des ersten von uns gesetzten Etappenziels, nämlich dem Auslegen von Vlies und Folie, atmeten wir tief durch und freuten uns darüber, schon viel geschafft zu haben - der Garten sah zumindest nicht mehr wie ein Schlachtfeld aus. Doch das Hochziehen der Natursteinmauern, das Bauen des Steges und Einbringen des Teichsubstrats war noch mindestens genauso viel Arbeit - wenn auch weniger anstrengend. Einiges liegt ja noch vor uns, doch wo es inzwischen am Teich schon wieder so schön aussieht, geht doch alles leichter von der Hand.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom derzeitigen Stand:



 

 

 



Der Teich soll sich irgendwo bewegen zwischen Zier-, Pflanz- und Naturteich - sprich: Wir machen da viiiele schöne Pflanzen, aber keine Fische rein. Über __ Molche, __ Frösche, __ Libellen und ähnliches Getier freuen wir uns aber total - hoffentlich lassen sie nicht zu lange auf sich warten.

Hier noch ein paar Daten im Überblick:
Folie: 0,5 mm PVC
Vlies: Straßenbau-Vlies - keine Ahnung wie schwer, aber ziemlich schwer *ächz*
Volumen: ca. 5-6 m³ 
Oberfläche: ca. 35 m²
max. Teichtiefe: ca. 70 cm

Das soll's dann erstmal wieder gewesen sein von mir. Ich hoffe, Euch gefällt unser Teich, ich freue mich auf Eure Beiträge und werde neue Bilder einstellen, sobald es mit dem Teichbau weitere Fortschritte gibt.

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## Doris (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina

Als erstes muss ich sagen für eure Teichlandschaft vom letzten Jahr. Was da in so kurzer Zeit gewachsen ist.

Auch eure Erweiterung sieht toll aus. Bin ja schon gespannt wie es aussieht wenn die Pflanzen wieder ans Wachsen kommen.
Ihr habt euch wirklich eine Idylle erschaffen


----------



## Taetzchen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hi Doris,

vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag!


Doris schrieb:


> Auch eure Erweiterung sieht toll aus. Bin ja schon gespannt wie es aussieht wenn die Pflanzen wieder ans Wachsen kommen.


Darauf bin ich auch sehr gespannt. Im Moment sieht alles leider noch recht "übersichtlich" aus - man möchte gar nicht glauben, dass da schon rund 80 Pflanzen stehen. Hoffentlich wachsen sie schön schnell 

Nachdem ich nun endlich dazu in der Lage bin, meine Bilder so zu verkleinern, dass sie direkt in einen Beitrag geladen werden können, zeige ich Euch noch drei Aufnahmen von heute:

  - Die Ansicht von oben
  - Der Blick vom Balkon
  - Die __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, die mir sooo gut gefällt 

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## HaMaKi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina,

eure 'alte' Teichkonstruktion war eigentlich viel zu hübsch um sie abzureissen. Nun denn, wenn's denn undicht wurde..  schade, aber nutzt ja nix.

Das, was ihr daraus gemacht habt; diese große Teichlandschaft auf mehreren Ebenen und mit verschiedenen Bereichen: das sieht wirklich lebendig und klasse aus 

Spitze!

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Lonicera (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina 

Sieht aber schon ganz gut aus 
So wie du schon gesagt hast,noch viele Pflanzen und dann habt ihr einen wunderschönen Platz zum Relaxen

Weiter so


----------



## Taetzchen (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Heute und die vergangenen Tage sind wir am Teich wieder ein gutes Stück vorangekommen: 

  
Den oberen Teich haben wir fertiggestellt.

  
Und den Steg fertig gebaut. 

  
Für morgen bleibt uns noch - wie links im Bild zu sehen - die Fertigstellung des Plätzchens für die Brennesseln.

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## orcanet (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo,

wow!!! Das ist super schön geworden und vor allem sehr originell und hebt sich toll von Vielem ab, was ich hier so an "Teich" in der Nachbarschaft sehe. 

Ihr seid echt kreativ und offensichtlich kaum zu bremsen. Da wir derzeit auch einen Teich am Hang bauen, kam mir Dein Bericht gerade recht (Danke Helmut  ) um Anregungen zu bekommen.

Schön finde ich auch Eure Steglösung.

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht udn wie das Ganz so in einem Jahr auschaut.

Lieben Gruss
Barbara


----------



## Taetzchen (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Barbara,

vielen Dank für Deinen netten Kommentar in "meinem" Thread  Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen bei Deinem Gefälle-Teich 

Nachdem die Feier zum 30. Geburtstag meines Liebsten toll verlaufen ist und vor allem unsere "Teichlounge" super ankam, haben wir beschlossen, das rote Lounge-Sofa einfach anstelle der unbequemen Bank stehen zu lassen. Das sieht nun natürlich richtig dekadent aus - und ist ein perfektes Plätzchen für ein Nickerchen nach'm Mittagessen ;-)

Hier gibt's ein paar frisch geschossene Fotos.

 

 

  Drei Impressionen mit rotem Sofa ;-)

 

  Zwei Fotos der Pflanzbereiche

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina,

der alte war ja schon schön, aber der neue ist richtig toll geworden. 

Da bekommt glatt Lust auf ein Hanggrunddstück...

Und das Sofa - ohne Worte


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina,
deine Wellness-Abhäng-Relax-Plätscher-Landschaft ist wirklich . Ist das Sofa wetterfest?

Grüße von Eva


----------



## Taetzchen (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hi Eva,



ziemlicherneuling schrieb:


> Ist das Sofa wetterfest?



Das Sofa ist nicht wetterfest. Es wird durch eine Plane vor Nässe geschützt - die habe ich natürlich vor der Foto-Session herunter genommen, damit das gute Stück seine Wirkung nicht verfehlt.
Das Sofa ist übrigens arg alt und auch schon ein bisschen kaputt und fristete bisher in der Waschküche des von uns übernommenen Hauses sein Dasein. Nun kommt es am Teich auf seine alten Tage zu neuem Glanz 

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina,

superschöne Terassenlandschaft 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## michi(72) (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Katharina, 
ich habe eben erst Eure total schöne Teichlandschaft gefunden. Sieht total klasse aus! 
Wie habt Ihr die Folie so schön verschwinden lassen?


----------



## Taetzchen (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*



			
				michi(72) schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katharina,
> ich habe eben erst Eure total schöne Teichlandschaft gefunden. Sieht total klasse aus!


Vielen Dank für Dein Kompliment *freu*



> Wie habt Ihr die Folie so schön verschwinden lassen?


Die ist teils eingemauert, teils mit Vlies verputzt. 

Liebe Grüße
Katharina


----------



## Taetzchen (10. Aug. 2010)

*Taetzchens Teich - ein Update *

Hi Ihr Lieben,

nachdem ich diesen schönen Augustmorgen dazu genutzt habe, von unserem Teich neue Fotos zu machen, möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten, was sich in der Zwischenzeit getan hat.

 
Sehr viel grüner ist es geworden (jaja, der Rasen müsste mal gemäht werden...) - und unser rotes Sofa gibt es noch immer. Habe diesen Sommer recht viel Zeit dort verbracht...

 

 
Diesjähriges Gestaltungsprojekt war der Bereich unterhalb des Teichs. Dort ist eine neue Treppe entstanden, desweiteren haben wir den Hang verändert und neu bepflanzt.

Sonnige Grüße aus Mittelhessen 
Katharina


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Servus Katharina 

Freue mich das ich Dich wieder lesen kann 

Na, Euer Teich hat sich gemausert 

Wunderschön ... auch die Teichumfeldgestaltung 

Die Treppe ist super .... schön in die Teichlandschaft integriert 

Sag mal, wie schaft Ihr es das Euer Wasser so klar ist  ... großes Kompliment 

Liebe Grüsse nach Mittelhessen
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hi Katharina,
der Treppenaufgang ist wirklich gelungen!
Eure Teichlandschaft lädt so richtig zum Verweilen ein, Kompliment.


----------



## Taetzchen (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hi Ihr zwei,

vielen Dank für Eure netten Antworten 



Digicat schrieb:


> Freue mich das ich Dich wieder lesen kann






Digicat schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie schaft Ihr es das Euer Wasser so klar ist  ... großes Kompliment


Keine Ahnung 
Es sind halt viele Pflanzen drin, die mit Spielsand als Substrat Vorlieb nehmen müssen. Und da es außer Molch-Nachwuchs keine größeren Bewohner im Teich gibt, hält sich auch der Nährstoffeintrag in Grenzen. Ansonsten habe ich keine Erklärungen...

Liebe Grüße an Euch Foris 
Katharina,
die jetzt aufs rote Sofa geht für ein Nickerchen.


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Servus Katharina

Danke für die Aufklärung 



> die jetzt aufs rote Sofa geht für ein Nickerchen



Das könnte ich jetzt auch brauchen .... aber darf noch bis 15:00 herumschrauben .... ah tippen :beten

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut
der sich freut, bald wieder ein Bilderupdate zu sehen


----------



## Duquesa86 (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Das ist ein super schönes Fleckchen das ihr da geschaffen habt - Respekt!

Hach, wenn ich nur auch bissle was davon hätte. 'Wir haben irgendwie nicht so die "gestalterische Ader"....


----------



## Taetzchen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Puuuh, ist das staubig hier im Thread - da ist mal ein kleiner Frühjahrsputz fällig 


Schöne neue Fotos habe ich für Euch zwar noch keine, denn es gibt am Teich noch nicht viel zu sehen, doch wollte ich allen, die hier in meinem Thread so vorbeischauen, ein paar sonnige Frühjahrsgrüße da lassen und eine schöne Teich-Saison wünschen 

Viele Grüße von 
Katharina


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2011)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Servus Katharina

Danke für die Lieben Frühlingsgrüße 

   

Würde mich aber doch über "frische" Bilder freuen


----------



## Taetzchen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hi Helmut,

schön, Dich zu lesen 
Na, dann werde ich gleich mal die Kamera schnappen und schauen, ob ich auch so etwas Schönes zum Fotografieren finde wie Deine __ Schneeglöckchen 

Katharina


----------



## Taetzchen (26. März 2011)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hier nun ein paar aktuelle Fotos, es ist jedoch insgesamt - wie gesagt - noch nicht viel Grünes zu sehen (die Gegenstände links vorne auf der Sitzfläche gehören zu einem Regal-Bauprojekt, das parallel zur Fotosession stattfand):
 

Bei genauerem Hinsehen findet man jedoch die ersten Frühlingsboten. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume macht sich startklar:
 

Das gestreifte __ Rohrglanzgras mit seinen jungen hübschen rosa Trieben zeigt sich:
 

Auch erste Seerosenblätter sind zu sehen:
 

Außerhalb des Wassers fängt das __ Blaukissen zaghaft an zu blühen:
 

Ebenso gibt die __ Schwertlilie Gas:
 

Naja... und auch das Unvermeidliche 
 

Soviel zunächst von hier... bald werde ich Bilder mitbringen mit mehr Grün drauf 

Grüße aus Mittelhessen
Katharina

Übrigens gibt es das rote Sofa nicht mehr... :-( Mussten es zum Sperrmüll tun, nachdem es im vergangenen Sommer zum einen etwas schimmelig wurde und außerdem auch langsam anfing zusammen zu krachen... Hab's jetzt als Avatarbild - ein Andenken an das schöne Ding *schnüff*


----------



## Taetzchen (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*



Taetzchen schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es das rote Sofa nicht mehr... :-( Mussten es zum Sperrmüll tun, nachdem es im vergangenen Sommer zum einen etwas schimmelig wurde und außerdem auch langsam anfing zusammen zu krachen... Hab's jetzt als Avatarbild - ein Andenken an das schöne Ding *schnüff*


So, bezugnehmend auf obiges Zitat: Es gibt wieder ein rotes Sofa  Dieses ist im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger auch wetterfest und wird uns nun hoffentlich noch viele Jahre erhalten bleiben *freu*
 
... und der Teich ist natürlich auch wieder grüner geworden  Vor allem die Seerosen haben sich um einiges vergrößert...
 
und auch die Algen haben in diesem Jahr lange Zeit daß sonst so klare Wasser getrübt. Hier sieht man noch ein paar Algenreste im mittleren Teich.
 
Hier noch zwei __ Blicke von unten. Besonders im zweiten Bild sieht man den Roten Schlitzahorn, der sich seit dem letzten Jahr auch prächtig entwicklet hat!
  

Soweit erst einmal die neuen Bilder von der Entwicklung unsres Teiches. Ach ja, wie auch im letzten Jahr bereits haben wir wieder einen Frosch und Teichmolche im Teich. Und wie letztes Jahr auch wimmelt es gerade wieder vor Molchnachwuchs im - leider gibts dazu noch keine Bilder 

Viele Grüße von Jan - heute mal für das update verantwortlich


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Servus Jan

Sehr schön hat sich Eure Teichlandschaft entwickelt 

Und ...

Das rote Sofa ist auch wieder da


----------



## Taetzchen (29. März 2012)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

Es ist mal wieder soweit, der Sommer steht an und es ist mal wieder eine Erweiterung geplant 
Wir würden gerne "über" dem Teich noch einen Bachlauf vorschalten. Nun ergibt sich dabei folgendes Problem:
Bisher hatten wir nur einen ziemlich geringen Wasserdurchlauf (so etwa 10L/min). Ein Bachlauf sollte aber einen deutlich höheren Durchlauf haben. Die erste Idee war so 100L, wobei ich mitlerweile glaube, etwas weniger würde auch genügen. Allerdings geben die Überläufe in den mittleren und unteren Teich diese Kapazität bei weitem nicht her. Eine Steigerung auf 15 L/min wäre gut, aber mehr ist da nicht drin. Das leise Plätschern des "Rinnsals" ist eigentlich genau richtig. Eine größere Umwälzung war bisher bei dem Teich nicht nötig, er ist ja "fischfrei" - dafür habe ich dieses Jahr bereits 4 __ Molche und einen Frosch gesichtet. 
Um das Problem zu lösen könnte man nun einfach einen zweiten Wasserkreislauf installieren, der das Wasser aus dem Obersten Teich in den Bachlauf pumpt und fertig. Was mich dabei stört, ist die nötige Installation einer zweiten Pumpe. Nun habe ich daher eine Weile darüber gegrübelt, wie man die Installation mit einer Pumpe bewerkstelligen könnte. Knackpunkt an der Sache ist ja, daß die Ansaugstellen (unterster und oberster Teich) einen deutlichen Höhenunterschied haben. Es besteht also die Gefahr, daß das Wasser über die Installation nach unten rausläuft - spätestens wenn die Pumpe mal ausfällt. Ich bin jetzt mal zu folgender Überlegung gekommen und wollte mal fragen, was ihr dazu meint - vielleicht hat der eine oder andere auch schon mal ein ähnliches Problem lösen müssen. 
Kurz zur Erklärung: 
Das Ansaugrohr aus dem unteren Teich läuft wie gewohnt. Der obere Zulauf ist im Wesentlichen nur ein Überlauf des oberen Teiches, wo man mit einem Schieber die Höhe des Ablaufs und damit die Menge des Wasserablaufs regeln kann. Dort muß das System dann in irgendeiner Form offen sein, damit kein Sogeffekt entsteht, es soll nur wie von einer Stufe auf die nächste überlaufen. Über die exakte Konstruktion müßte ich mir noch Gedanken machen - das ist bisher nur ein Gedankenspiel.
Die Zuläufe zu Bachlauf und "altem Plätscherzulauf" würde ich dann noch mit Schiebern oder Ventilen regulieren.

So - nun bin ich auf Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen gespannt 

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Taetzchen (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

hier gibt's mal wieder ein Update von uns!

Das im vergangenen Jahr angedachte Projekt der Erweiterung des Teiches um einen Bachlauf haben wir nach reiflicher Überlegung verworfen und uns in diesem Jahr statt dessen daran gemacht, den Bereich über der bestehenden Teichanlage simpler umzugestalten. Der Teichsteg wurde erweitert und fungiert nun auch als Pfad durch den Garten, der Rasen zwischen Steg und Grundstücksgrenze musste weichen und wurde durch allerlei Stauden ersetzt. 
 
 
Im benachbarten Gebüsch flog der __ Hartriegel raus (was ein Sauzeug), und da wir große Liebhaber hübscher Sitzeckchen im Grünen sind, haben wir da mal kurzerhand zwei Liegestühle hingebaut und selbige eben bei einem Gläschen Weißwein eingeweiht.
 
Natürlich gibt es das rote Sofa auch noch, und es ist nach wie vor ein wunderbarer Platz zum Herumsitzen und Gucken, zum Nickerchen machen und Arbeiten (Klausuren korrigieren).
 
Hier noch der Blick von unten auf die Teichlandschaft (der Dreckhaufen oben verschwindet die Tage noch...)
 

Viele liebe Grüße!
Katharina


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Einfach schön


----------



## Taetzchen (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Taetzchens Teich*

Derzeit explodiert das Grün geradezu:
   
Frühling ist sooooo schööön 

Wie bekommt man es denn hin, dass der Thread in der Übersicht mit Bild angezeigt wird, so wie es bei den meisten der Fall ist?

Grüße!
Katharina


----------



## Taetzchen (18. Apr. 2014)

Liebe Foris,

auch ich melde mich in dieser neuen Saison mit aktuellen Fotos unseres Gartenteiches - was nun endlich möglich ist, nachdem Steg und Treppe wartungsbedingt temporär abgebaut waren. Inzwischen sind die Bretter wieder drauf und neu gestrichen - wie der aufmerksame Beobachter erkennen kann, hat die Farbe aber nicht für alles ausgereicht 
 
Grundlegende Neuerungen am Teich gibt es in diesem Jahr nicht, dafür sind wir inzwischen jedoch zur Renovierung des Hauses übergegangen, für den treuen Leser unseres Threads daran zu erkennen, dass das hübsche  Terrassendach gewichen ist ... und nun mindestens genauso hübsches Flatterband im Bild herumhängt...
 
Dass es sich bei dem Teichsubstrat ursprünglich um feinen hellen Sand handelte, ist insbesondere dank des Laubeintrages der vielen Gehölze nicht mehr zu erkennen - den Pflanzen gefällt's aber in dieser "Ursuppe":
   
Auch die Bepflanzung um den Teich herum gedeiht prächtig, insbesondere die Polsterstauden sind explodiert - zum Vergleich lassen sich ältere Fotos hier im Thread einsehen:
   
Hier noch ein Überblick über die Teichlandschaft von oben:
 

Demnächst gibt's noch ein aktuelles Foto mit rotem Sofa, das wird derzeit gereiningt und befindet sich daher nicht auf seinem Platz.

Ganz liebe Grüße an alle Teichfreunde und ein schönes Osterfest!
Katharina (& Jan)


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2014)

Servus Katharina & Jan

Eure Teichlandschaft ist eine Wucht und auch das Teichumfeld ist sehr schön.

Freue mich immer über Eure Teichbilder 

Wünsche Euch schöne Osterfeiertage


----------

